# Game 9, Bucks vs Bobcats, charlotte



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (6-2) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (4-4).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/game-preview-as7mqc3-179892071.html

the start of a longer road trip.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Milwaukee should win, but Charlotte's much better this year than they were last year. Mullens drives me crazy because he's taking over five and a half threes a game and making fewer than 30% of them, but his rebounding is also much improved (up to around 9/game). I figure this is going to be a shootout between Jennings/Ellis and Walker/Gordon/Sessions with a forward from one of the two teams (probably Ersan or MKG) going off for a very high rebounding number.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Bobcats have definitely made a lot of improvement. I won't be taking them lightly, and Kemba Walker makes me nervous. Not to mention MKG.

I know we keep pointing at Ersan but now would be as good a time as ever to step up.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bobcats always seem to play us well. However, I think we get the win. I remember last Mullens destroying us either last year or the year before.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I get out of class to hear the Bucks tie up the Bobcats, and listen for a bit. when i finally get to turn on the game, they're ahead with around 3:30 left and suddenly, it's a tie game, and boom, they lose.

Gotta finish those games, and not make silly fouls.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's a bad loss, but still a very promising start for the Bucks. I wasn't aware they were 6-2. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jennings has taken it up a notch this season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Contract year


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Hopefully he keeps up beyond the contract year, unlike Ersan.


----------

